# Criminals at large in Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was reading on the BBC that Thaksin Shinawatra who was sentenced to two-years jail in his absence for abuse of power when he was prime minister of Thailand, is living comfortably in our very own Dusty City.

One wonders just how many other individuals sentenced in another country are living here - after all, outside of the GCC I don't think the UAE has formal extradition proceedings in place with any other country - please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

It runs deep, maybe to deep....

all the money laundering.... the underworld business all connected.

bit off topic but have you seen;

Capitalism - a love story? - new one by Michael Moore, great film.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

He's been here for ages. Does make you wonder who else is sheltering here though...


And I've removed the errant appostrophe in your heading. Tut! 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> He's been here for ages. Does make you wonder who else is sheltering here though...
> 
> 
> And I've removed the errant appostrophe in your heading. Tut!
> ...


Thank you hun, i did notice that after I'd posted, but couldn't change it, the old greengrocer's apostrophe eh?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Thank you hun, I did notice that after I'd posted, but couldn't change it, the old greengrocer's apostrophe eh?


That's the one. Causing irritating and amusement for us pedants for years...

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I was reading on the BBC that Thaksin Shinawatra who was sentenced to two-years jail in his absence for abuse of power when he was prime minister of Thailand, is living comfortably in our very own Dusty City.
> 
> One wonders just how many other individuals sentenced in another country are living here - after all, outside of the GCC I don't think the UAE has formal extradition proceedings in place with any other country - please correct me if I'm wrong.


It has an extradition treaty with India though. So there could be more. 
UAE might be more responsible than we think


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Osama Bin Laden was visited by a CIA agent at American Hospital in Dubai ! - the plot thickens.


----------

